
Sprixel, a Perl6 compiler powered by JavaScript - fogus
http://perlgeek.de/blog-en/perl-6/announcing-sprixel.html
======
windsurfer
I love the perl6 community, and I love the work their doing, and I love perl.
However, I don't want to work _on_ perl, I want to work _with_ perl. I can't
wait for Perl6 to get stable!

~~~
tsally
Yup. CPAN is only going to hold off Ruby and Python for so long.

~~~
draegtun
That may well happen one day (though I'm not sure what holding off really
means ;-).

In the meantime CPAN continues to grow and at an increasing rate:
[http://birmingham.pm.org/talks/barbie/stats-of-
cpan/slide341...](http://birmingham.pm.org/talks/barbie/stats-of-
cpan/slide341.html)

